# Bong Soo Han and his Style



## SThiess (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking into studying Hapkido and I am in the L.A. area. Now I know that Master Bong Soo Han has his school here in Santa Monica. can anyone please give me some feedback about his teachings, his form of Hapkido ? Is he good ? As people like to say. I know that he was highly respected by the founder of the system I am studying right know, SGM Ed Parker. But maybe someone has somemore first hand information he would like to share. Or are there other forms or teachers of Hapkido your would suggest ?? I would really appreciate as much information as possible. Thanks Folks !!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2003)

There was a recent interview with him in a martial arts magazine:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1090


----------



## Disco (Aug 1, 2003)

He has a good reputation, as you also pointed out (Mr. Parker).
As far as his style, Hapkido is Hapkido, the same as a rose is a rose. If you have the opportunity to study with the person who is credited with introducing Hapkido to America, you make me envious. Hope this helps, I think you will enjoy Hapkido.


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't have first hand info, but I have also heard good things about Bong Soo Han.



> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *As far as his style, Hapkido is Hapkido, the same as a rose is a rose. *



Being a Hapkido practitioner, I would have to say that there are big differences between certain styles of Hapkido.  

From the the inside, it's like saying that all Kenpo/Kempo is the same.  As we all know this is just not the case.



> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *If you have the opportunity to study with the person who is credited with introducing Hapkido to America, you make me envious. *



I wish I could get on the mat with him.  Enjoy it!   

Take care.


----------



## greendragon (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree with Chris all Hapkido is not created equally,, from what I know about Bong Soo Han's style of Hapkido is that it is more kick orientated and less joint lock orientated,, he is a GREAT martial artist.  There is also Kim's Hapkido in Los Angeles with quite a few dojangs,, my buddy Les Connard has a dojang in Monrovia, a suburb of Los Angeles and he is an awesome teacher and fighter, his Hapkido is more fight orientated,, check him out if you get a chance...
                        Mike Tomlinson


----------



## Disco (Aug 1, 2003)

Glad you guys came back with some input. I opened another thread a while back on the subject of differences in Hapkido. Did'nt get a whole lot of response at the time. Perhaps we can open the learning curve again. What do you feel are the major differences (not just the % of kicks to locks/throws) between the styles. I still adhere to the basic physical context of Hapkido is the same, strikes, locks and throws. Looking forward to your replys.  :asian:


----------



## greendragon (Aug 2, 2003)

It is hard to say, I think some styles of Hapkido emphasize different portions of the curriculum more than others, I think this is due to the instructors preferences to certain techniques that are probably based on what he can do better than other things... 

for instance,, I teach more of a grappling, low kicking, joint locking, close in striking version of Hapkido.... I mean we go over EVERYTHING but I seem to emphasize the grappling range more,, and a LOT of gun and knife work... just my strenths over my weaker point, I come from a wrestling, football history so that is probably why I love the close in range
 for instance, I don't like the low drop spinning heel and roundhouse kicks,, I still teach them and they have their place but certain techniques I think leave you at a self defense disadvantage and I believe those kicks along with some of the flashy high kicks have a very low ratio of success in a "real" self defense situation, that doesn't mean I cut them out of my Hapkido curriculum I just "emphasize" more close in work,, my take anyway,,

I have been to Hapkido dojangs that are awesome at kicking but can't do joint locks for sh-t and maybe these instructors come from a TKD background first and foremost, and I have been to dojangs that NEVER take any falls again probably not a grappling background, and I have been to a few dojangs that can do kicking and joint locking and throwing all good and that is truly impressive.

I am not saying one is superior, just different takes on the same art.  I think if you go to a Hapkido school you should watch a couple of classes before you sign up to see if what is stressed the most. Then you can decide what you are more interested in personally.  
I mean lets face the facts, sometimes it boils down to bodytype.  I love to kick but I am 5'9" and 210 lbs with 19 inch arms and 28 inch thighs, I look like a midget gorilla!! So I know that even if I practice jumping spinning kicks forever I am not going to use them as effectively as say someone who is tall and lanky and can kick like a gazelle, sometimes I think people don't think about their bodytype enough before they make decisions.  Now I am not advocating pidgeonholing yourself into a certain sytle just "because" of your bodytype, but you should also be aware of it when you concentrate on the success or failures behind your use of self defense techniques. 
                        Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Disco (Aug 2, 2003)

On the aspect of body mechanics. Most people don't take the time or effort to investigate if they would be suited for the particular art they wish to practice. Granted, you can adapt and train your body to respond, but it would be much easier and more beneficial to the individual if they were more naturally suited. 

 We train along similiar lines, although I do advocate using low line kicks quite a bit. I will have to make the effort to drop in on you, if you would'nt mind. Always eager to share and learn.

Thanks for the reply.:asian:


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 3, 2003)

Mike,

Who else do you know in LA? Anyone near Thousand Oaks? I'm moving out that way in about a week, and if you could point me in the direction of some decent Hapkidoin to practice with, I'd be greatful. Thousand Oaks is to the North of LA.

Regards,


----------



## SThiess (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Is his web site back up yet?


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 29, 2003)

Bong Soo Han ROCKED in "Kentucky Fried Movie" !!!!


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 29, 2003)

It may be late for this, but after doing some research, and not having the time to go down myslef to see him, it is my understanding that his hapkido is more like TKD tha true Hapkido. Go down and try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Nov 21, 2003)

My instructor use to teach with Bong-Soo Han in Korea during the Korean war.  He has changed the style A LOT after moving to the US. 

I brought my instructor to the US last year for his first visit. He never wants to come back.  I talked him into it for next spring, and we will have a big seminar. 

I am planning on seeing GM Han in April at his 35 Anniversery. I think it will be great to see him again.  After all, he is like an uncle to me.  

Hello Chris in CT. Nice to see you everywhere I go.  

Thank you everyone! I am new here, don't slam me too hard yet.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

How did he change it? More kicks or something, or do you mean that he made it easier for Americans or the like?


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Nov 21, 2003)

My first Hapkido experience was with Bong Soo Hans group and I thought it was very good but VERY Taekwondo orientated.

Todd Miller


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, there are more kicks in Bong-Soo Han's style than we do. My instructor never taught in America so he only knows how to teach the way he learned. I have learned how to teach Americans, it's different. Not bad or worse. Many instructors water it down so that we can learn at our own speed. Not for Americans and the like. 

In Korea, it's their way. Not at a comfortable speed for anyone. Learn or leave. Period.


----------



## Doc (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *He has a good reputation, as you also pointed out (Mr. Parker).
> As far as his style, Hapkido is Hapkido, the same as a rose is a rose. If you have the opportunity to study with the person who is credited with introducing Hapkido to America, you make me envious. Hope this helps, I think you will enjoy Hapkido. *



For the record: Bong Soo did not introduce Hap Ki Do to America. The first Hap Ki Do in the US was on the corner of Crenshaw and Jefferson in Los Angeles, opened by Sea Oh Choi in 1964. Choi sponsored Bong Soo to come to this country. 

However Han popularized the art for his double of Tom laughlin in the movie "Billy Jack." At the time the movie was made, Han was teaching on Vermont Avenue and 41st street across the street from Manual Arts High School.

My college room mate received his black from Han in 1967 and I from Choi in 69 while simultaneously studying Kenpo.

That being said he is first rate and a good friend of mine. Go see him and tell him Ron Chapél said "hello."


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapkiyoosool _
> *Hello Chris in CT. Nice to see you everywhere I go.
> 
> Thank you everyone! I am new here, don't slam me too hard yet. *



Hey welcome aboard!  You do get around.  

Take care


----------



## greendragon (Nov 25, 2003)

Ron,
Good to hear an old Hapkidoist on here.. What was it like working out with GM Choi in L.A. in the early years?  I have the old black belt magazine of GM Choi demonstrating Hapkido in I think,, 1965...  cool article...

What did you guys work on the most Joint locks?  Kicks? etc... I would be very interested to know since GM Choi was one of the very first and a founding members of the old KHA, I have heard his technique was awesome and that he was a fighter,correct me if I am wrong but I also heard that he was quite the fighter in Korea before he left,, that is awesome bro...
                               Michael Tomlinson
                               4th Dan Sin Moo Hapkido
                               3rd Dan Korea Hapkido Assoc.
                                3rd Dan Moo Ye Kwan
                                zdragon.bitbytenibble.com


----------



## Doc (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *Ron,
> Good to hear an old Hapkidoist on here.. What was it like working out with GM Choi in L.A. in the early years?  I have the old black belt magazine of GM Choi demonstrating Hapkido in I think,, 1965...  cool article...
> 
> ...



Like most Asian instructors of the day, his English was limited and he taught a lot by demonstration, making him very active in classes.

He was without a doubt the most fantastic kicker I have ever seen  in my lifetime. He did things that defied belief, and was blindingly fast in everything he did which appeared effortless.

He had a method of training that included stacks of carboard squares always available in the corner of the room. Everything you did was focused through a piece of cardboard held by a training partner. Kicks, punches, strikes, sweeps, everything. He always said, "Go through, go through, no stop." 

He emphasized full power practice and expressed his displeasure with tournament competition. "Technique no good," he always said. Even though his young assistant, Henry Lewe competed ocassionally with some success, he thought competition ruined the art. A sentiment echoed by Ed Parker and just about every other "real" master I came in contact with.

Bong Soo Han, who was more articulate in English later would tell me, "Tounaments make you modify your techniqes for scoring and safety, and takes away from your fighting skills."

Ed Parker would always tell me, "What you should do is what you would do. If you are not doing what you would really do, then what are you doing?"

Anyway Choi's classes included everything. Jiujitsu-like wrist locks and throws integrated with full power kicking and striking non stop, with multiple attacker exercises thrown in. An excellent model for his art who did eveything he asked you to do ten times over and ten times better.

Sadly my other instructor's prophacy (Ed Parker) came true. He told me those type of kicks were not good for the body and in time would take its toll. Like many others who specialized in what Parker called "movie Kicks," Choi destroyed his hip flexors and joints and was on crutches at his restaurant the last time I saw him after having double hip replacement surgery in the late seventies.

Ed Parker was a good friend of Bong Soo and they even did a movie together, (Kill the Golden Goose) and advised Han to limit doing those kinds of kicks. Fortunately Han has avoided the same fate and is still growing strong and looking good the last time I saw him a couple of years ago.

A great experience all in all, and the study of the "locking throwing" componant of 
Hap Ki Do helped me tremendously in my Kenpo and other arts I explored.


----------



## greendragon (Nov 26, 2003)

Ron,
That's some great info.. thank you sir for sharing some of your training and martial history with us,, very cool...

I know what you mean about those kicks,, I am 45 years old now and I tend to opt for practicing the low kicks and much more hand techniques these days,,, I remember when we used to kick like maniacs back in the 70's, I'm sure you remember starching your dobok so you could get that loud pop when you locked those kicks out,,, who knew huh,,, now I am more comfortable stretching and hanging upside down on my inversion table after a good workout....
                                         Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Doc (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *Ron,
> That's some great info.. thank you sir for sharing some of your training and martial history with us,, very cool...
> 
> ...



See how smart we get with age? If only the newbies could figure that out and listen a tad more. The cool thing is we figured it out and stopped. Quite a few have had the surgery including Chuck Norris and Bill "Superfoot" Wallace, along with Gene and George Takahashi from Shotokan, and quite a few Kenpo people who spcialized in "kicking." We "popped" our uniforms when we kicked because our teachers did. Who knew?


----------



## donald (Nov 26, 2003)

Sirs,

I just wanted to thank you for the history you shared here with us all. I for one really enjoy hearing about the "ole glory days" of American martial arts. 

By His Grace:asian:


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree with not doing "movie" kicks. In a real situation thay really aren't goin to help you unles you are really fast and the guy stands still long enough for the slow motion to take effect. ^_^

I was always taught to keep your feet on the ground where they belong. Keep balance.  I wouldn't punch you on the foot. (Would I?, Hmmmm) 

I had the privilage of growing up in Korea and learning from an instructor who studied from GM Choi, Young-Sool(the founder). If we kicked high, he would knock our feet out from under us and ask us how we feel being dead.  He surely did not play. I am honored to have had such great training. Our website has great information about our school history. (our webite, great history, our school). Biased? Maybe......LOL.

I hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving and had the chance to share with someone special.  My wife and I are all alone in the US, except for our students who fed us at their house.  I found out I don't like Turkey.  ^_^ Honey baked ham is good though.


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi and be blessed Mike and all that read this thread :

I, Ramon Navarro, Song Moo HapKiDo teacher now for 26 years and can tell you that HapKiDo is completely for the street. It can be done like a sport thought it just restricts the complete art and its function this way. 

HapKiDo is what all the other arts do plus harder strikes and kicks plus it chould really have no forms/PoomSe/hyung/Kata etc. this is because HapKiDo do not sort of saying, have any stances since it just goes through them. Depending on the situation it is just an art of self defense that is capable of going from one technique to the next with having to restart its flow. It is widelly fluid and continuous. it is also made so you can attack and not just defend. Of course counter as much as control or distroy your opponent as to say that you do not want to fight even if they call you a coward !

This art is based on flexibility, stretching, Kicks of all tipes imaginable, blocks and punches as strikes plus falls and acrobatics that are functional in a self defense situation plus all tipes of techniques like strikes, breaks, throws, sweeps and being peacefull is its ideal.

HAP






> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *I agree with Chris all Hapkido is not created equally,, from what I know about Bong Soo Han's style of Hapkido is that it is more kick orientated and less joint lock orientated,, he is a GREAT martial artist.  There is also Kim's Hapkido in Los Angeles with quite a few dojangs,, my buddy Les Connard has a dojang in Monrovia, a suburb of Los Angeles and he is an awesome teacher and fighter, his Hapkido is more fight orientated,, check him out if you get a chance...
> Mike Tomlinson *


----------



## Dragongup (Feb 5, 2004)

I study under one of Grandmaster Hans Blackbelt instructors, Master Koskella. Grandmaster Han is 9th dan in Hapkido, one of the highest ranking in Hapkido to date. He doesn't really emphasize kicking more than joint locks, he balances his techniques, joint locks and kicking. He teaches throws as well, and the cane techniques he teaches are fantastic. Right now I'm a green belt in Hapkido, and of all the styles I've learned his Hapkido is my favorite.                                                                                                                                                 Thanks,


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

I started in HKD under one of his Santa Monica Black Belts named Rudy Rodriguez back in 1980 (I am 4th Dan now). So you can say my HKD roots are built in Bong Soo Han IHF style of HKD...


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 29, 2004)

I also am a member of: www.simmudo.com
. I plan on training with GM Song as much as I can, in his blend of TKD, HKD and Yudo (Sim Mu Do)....


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 1, 2004)

Ron of the BKF?????


----------



## Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Ron of the BKF?????



Yep! Although I haven't been "with them" since Cliff Stewart, Jerry Smith, and I founded the group over thirty years ago.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 8, 2004)

Master Chapel, this is what Stanley told me to tell you:

Master Arce, please Tell Dr. Chapel, Stanley says Hi! I learned from both Ron Chapel and Cliff Stewart, both used to teach out of my school in Inglewood haven't been in touch with either since my school closed.

KenpoStan


----------



## L Canyon (Jul 12, 2004)

I studied Aikido with Larry Novick, who before teaching Aikido, studied with Master Han in Santa Monica and was a brown belt. Larry is usually very critical of most martial arts instructors, but when I asked him about Han, he said that without question, Han was just unbelievable, and was easily one of the finest martial artists he had ever seen.

 One of Han's senior students now shares a dojo in Santa Monica with Larry, and each instructor teaces their own art. Go to www.aceaikido.com (and click on the link to "location") if you want info on the Hapkido classes there.


----------



## Drac (Jul 24, 2004)

Bong Soo Han also rocked in Billy Jack's second movie.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 25, 2004)

You mean of course Trial of Billy Jack? As technicaly speaking Billy Jack was the second Billy Jack Movie, with Born Losers being first  And I sooo second that! (Did I just type sooo? Oh boy)


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jame's.
           You are correct sir!!The Trial of Billy Jack that featured Bong Soo Han was in fact the third movie with Born Losers being the first..To quote the current generation "my bad"..What's make my embarrasment worse is that I own the whole Billy Jack collection..

Train Hard 
Stay Safe


----------

